# C2 Software?



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I tried searching and there are just too many results to pick through. I'm new to this VW thing and I see everyone and their mom running C2 Software on their VRT's. 
I was contemplating going the cheaper route and just installing larger injectors and a rising rate. I would like to do it the other way and have everything controlled electronically. 
My questions are this. What exactly does the software do for me? What's involved in installing it? What's involved in tuning it, or is it plug and play? Finally, how much is it? 
I have a MK4 GTI VR6.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: C2 Software? (Weiss)*

The best 2 options I know of are C2 Motorsports and Unitronic.
You want to use software, simply throwing bigger injectors in there and a rr regulator simply wont cut it.
plug and play. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have everything else in order?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Software? (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_My questions are this. What exactly does the software do for me? What's involved in installing it? What's involved in tuning it, or is it plug and play? Finally, how much is it? 
I have a MK4 GTI VR6.

Our software is a complete pre-tuned engine management for running Forced Induction on your VW. It is plug'n play, with no additional tuning necessary. Our system integrates directly into your OEM ECU. Price varies depending on options.
We offer (3) three different options for your application:
*Stage I: 350hp*
Stock plastic intake manifold
36# injectors
95mm MAF housing
4" air filter
C2 MKIV Flashload software

*Stage II: 425hp*
SRI or MKIII intake
Lowered CR
42# injectors
95mm MAF houisng
4" air filter
Fuel pump kit
C2 MKIV Flashload software
*Stage III: 500hp **NOW AVAILABLE*
SRI or MKIII intake, lowered CR
60# injectors
95mm MAF houisng
4" air filter
Fuel pump kit
C2 MKIV Flashload software



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:59 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 Software? (C2Motorsports)*

don't mess with anything but C2 stuff
raising rate and big injectors with no maf housing and no software...junk, won't work
C2 all the time!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Yeah.. c2 is the sh*t!


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Yeah.. c2 is the sh*t!









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: C2 Software? (Vdubsolo)*

Drive your car with alot off boost, and feeling just like stock. That is C2 software, WHEN everything is like it should on your car.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2 Software? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

C2 FTMFW [end thread]


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: C2 Software? (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Drive your car with alot off boost, and feeling just like stock. That is C2 software, WHEN everything is like it should on your car.










This seems to be a backhanded compliment... Really, great software doesn't work perfect if you've got a bad MAF??? interesting, NEITHER DOES THE STOCK SOFTWARE!


----------



## vr6gti98 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: C2 Software? (ABF Jeff)*

im gonna need to look in to c2 very very soon. the current setup on the car i just got is eip and its not treatin me too well. looks like im gonna need to start saving for the 42#


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*Stage III: 500hp **NOW AVAILABLE*
SRI or MKIII intake, lowered CR
60# injectors
95mm MAF houisng
4" air filter
Fuel pump kit
C2 MKIV Flashload software


Not to get off topic, but any chance this might be available for the mkIII guys in the future?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: C2 Software? (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_
Not to get off topic, but any chance this might be available for the mkIII guys in the future?


x2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Software? (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_
Not to get off topic, but any chance this might be available for the mkIII guys in the future?

Jeff and I were discussing that very topic yesterday, and we have decided to drop the price on the MKIV 630 tune, as well as develop a 630 tune for the MKIII.......injectors go in our MKIII development car next week.
chris
c2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2 Software? (vr6gti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gti98* »_im gonna need to look in to c2 very very soon. the current setup on the car i just got is eip and its not treatin me too well. looks like im gonna need to start saving for the 42#

*GO C2!! *and stop thinking about it








and EIP never treated ANYONE or any car too well


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: C2 Software? (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Jeff and I were discussing that very topic yesterday, and we have decided to drop the price on the MKIV 630 tune, as well as develop a 630 tune for the MKIII.......injectors go in our MKIII development car next week.
chris
c2

Keep all of us posted!!! I want bigger numbers and broken axles










_Modified by KubotaPowered at 5:49 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: C2 Software? (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Keep all of us posted!!!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

How much is it for the Stage 1 kit for all that's described? Also, how does the software plug onto the ECU? Do I need the send my stock ECU out to you? I'm thinking this software installs like Hondatech Software does; if you're at all familiar with that. This is the only software I've ever delt with. 
Thanks for all your help.
-Bryan


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Also, I have a few parts gathered already, but my setup will be pretty close to this, Holset HY35, cast manifold, Tial 38mm external WG, 3" downpipe, DevilzOwn base alky kit, HKS SSQV, homemade MBC, stock plenums, roughly 8-10psi is all I'm looking for. 
I plan to upgrade to the finer items eventually to handle higher pressure.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

http://www.c2motorsports.net/


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_ http://www.c2motorsports.net/ 

I know their website, thanks. Their catalog is under construction and I can't see prices.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

contact "c2motorsports" on here thats chris's SN. here--->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...19745


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

yea it really doesnt get any better...chris and jeff are awesome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_don't mess with anything but C2 stuff
raising rate and big injectors with no maf housing and no software...junk, won't work
C2 all the time!

Could you explain why this doesn't work?
I was assuming I could through on a RRAFPR and larger injectors with a MAF. I know of guys with other cars that made it work on a MAP setup. Just curious how this is different.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (Weiss)*

very nice. ill be getting one soon.


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Jeff and I were discussing that very topic yesterday, and we have decided to drop the price on the MKIV 630 tune, as well as develop a 630 tune for the MKIII.......injectors go in our MKIII development car next week.
chris
c2

Can you make a 630 tune available for us unfortunate owners of OBDI Mk3 cars? Perty pleeze


----------



## schmel (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (C2Motorsports)*

chris
what are the news about 60# on MKIII OBD2 ?


----------



## VR6 CABBY (Feb 16, 1999)

C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 CABBY)*

Dizzy Corrado still just #30 tune available?







Any plans for a #42 or higher?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (ACschnitzer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACschnitzer23* »_
Can you make a 630 tune available for us unfortunate owners of OBDI Mk3 cars? Perty pleeze 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Dizzy Corrado still just #30 tune available?







Any plans for a #42 or higher?








call me steve.


----------



## SilverB420 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: C2 Software? (ACschnitzer23)*

X3 - how is development going for obd1?


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (SilverB420)*

You wont have your emission passed with C2 software, think again.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (W_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W_Jetta* »_You wont have your emission passed with C2 software, think again.

obd1 cars do not requre the CEL to be off. just pull the bulb for emissions and get smog tested.
i passed with my obd1 car about 2 months ago on C2 software.


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: C2 Software? (W_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W_Jetta* »_You wont have your emission passed with C2 software, think again.

not sure why you bumped a thread to only say incorrect things. 
i passed emissions in PA with my C2 software.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (W_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W_Jetta* »_You wont have your emission passed with C2 software, think again.

You're an idiot. ALL C2 setups pass if you use them the way they were designed.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: C2 Software? (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_
not sure why you bumped a thread to only say incorrect things. 
i passed emissions in PA with my C2 software. 

As did I (in PA). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_
You're an idiot. ALL C2 setups pass if you use them the way they were designed.

I agree (except for the name-calling).


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
As did I (in PA). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I passed as well in Pa. Jeff was there first hand to witness it.


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (tekstepvr6)*

maybe its because of different emissoin requirement by state


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (W_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W_Jetta* »_maybe its because of different emissoin requirement by state

maybe its cause you need to fix some **** on your car, the software isn't the issue


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (W_Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_I agree (except for the name-calling).










sorry














-XXXX

_Quote, originally posted by *W_Jetta* »_maybe its because of different emissoin requirement by state

C2 software is emission legal. 99% sure in all states too.
Check over your car and find out why yours didn't work, then get back to us.
Or, Heck, tell us why it doesn't for YOU. Then maybe we can "fix" it over the wonderful world wide web.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: C2 Software? (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_
sorry














-*XOXO I love you, Nater*



Fixed it for you!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_
sorry














-XXXX
C2 software is emission legal. 99% sure in all states too.
Check over your car and find out why yours didn't work, then get back to us.
Or, Heck, tell us why it doesn't for YOU. Then maybe we can "fix" it over the wonderful world wide web.

incorrect. as much as i like C2 and their product. their 42# chip from about 6 months ago will not pass AZ emissions (obd2). 3 of the readiness will not set. O2, Cat, and SAI because they were written OUT of the chip.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: C2 Software? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
incorrect. as much as i like C2 and their product. their 42# chip from about 6 months ago will not pass AZ emissions (obd2). 3 of the readiness will not set. O2, Cat, and SAI because they were written OUT of the chip. 

On my updated 42# chip all of my readiness is set per Vag-Com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I can't speak for the software of 6 mos ago - I can only speak for the most recent version that I have.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
incorrect. as much as i like C2 and their product. their 42# chip from about 6 months ago will not pass AZ emissions (obd2). 3 of the readiness will not set. O2, Cat, and SAI because they were written OUT of the chip. 

I'm not sure I understand why you guys expect the readiness codes to set, for systems that have been written out of the code. 
Also not sure why, if you live in a state with strict emissions inspection regulations, that you heavily modified your car without a backup plan to get it through emissions testing.
It's not C2's responsibilty to have smog-legal / emissions-friendly software files for every little municipality in the country, nor should it be. That's why they have the disclaimer on their website.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (vr6swap)*

C2 has always had emissions legal software before the 42# version of 6 months ago. they have always claimed that their software is emissions compliant. 
it was not until recently that there have been any issues. perhaps the newest tune gets rid of the issues. 
nobody in AZ asked for C2 to write anything out of the system. all of us just wanted the new tune and that was what we got.
i run 30# software from 2 years ago and have NO issues with emissions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nobody here has any issues with C2 or their tuning ability, i can definitely say that with confidence. but 2 or 3 guys here would like a chip that does not have SAI or the rear O2 written out. thats all.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: C2 Software? (C2Motorsports)*

How can work the Stage III at low boost in case that you think to turn up the boost later.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_
sorry














-XXXX
C2 software is emission legal. 99% sure in all states too.
Check over your car and find out why yours didn't work, then get back to us.
Or, Heck, tell us why it doesn't for YOU. Then maybe we can "fix" it over the wonderful world wide web.

definitely not California legal.


----------



## slappomatt (May 4, 2008)

*Re: C2 Software? (TBT-Syncro)*

agree'd. nothing, not even 50 state legal carb approved bolt ons are legal in CA. 
a pre programed chip is a band-aid. you need a standalong programable EFI for a proper efficent safe setup. the C2 software would work if it was their turbo kit and everyone was using a stock car to start from. otherwise its just a guess. 
Differnet turbos will behave EXTREMELY differnt on the same motor with the same pressure of boost. Megasquirt is the way to go as its cheap! and its better than everyother standalone with the possible exception of motec. the only problem is the steep learning curve.


_Modified by slappomatt at 5:23 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (slappomatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappomatt* »_ Megasquirt is the way to go as its cheap! and its better than everyother standalone with the possible exception of motec. the only problem is the steep learning curve.



lol.
with one little statement, everything else you've ever said becomes null and void.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2 Software? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
lol.
with one little statement, everything else you've ever said becomes null and void.

haha
actually C2s chip tuning is arguably MUCH better than megasquirt for OBD2 cars. you will have a hard time getting an OBD2 car to pass emissions with megasquirt. 
also, the C2 chips are MAF based and so even if you swap turbos or cams they still tune themselves off the factory sensors. MUCH better than megasquirt IMO.


----------



## slappomatt (May 4, 2008)

*Re: C2 Software? (jhayesvw)*

I would like to see anyone pass smog in CA with ANY Turbo'ed car. so that really doesnt mean anything. besides there are lots of ways around the smog issue. and just becuase something requires learning doesnt make it void. turboing a NA vehicle correctly isnt a easy thing.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (slappomatt)*

i wouldnt say MS is the best standalone, but if you're able to tune it properly the car will run far better than on C2 software, simply because the tune is for that specific car and setup, not the car the 'off the shelf' tune was based on. that said, C2 is awesome and by far the best option for most of us as it is nearly perfect on most cars


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: C2 Software? (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_ C2 is awesome and by far the best option for most of us as it is nearly perfect on most cars

lets be sure to make that point not disappear in this thread, as C2 has done more work for our sub culture than MANY others.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: C2 Software? (MikeMcNair.)*

c2 630cc tune, injectors, maf housing, 2000 gti vr6, eurospec 3.2L 12v, gt35r, 3" turboback with magnaflow cat. The car passed CA smog with flying colors.

Oh and whoever needs it, I have a late 2007 model 42lb chip obd2 chip that I will trade for the most recent version.


_Modified by xpalendocious at 11:09 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: C2 Software? (xpalendocious)*

just starting to work on getting pieces together/research into turboing my aba. basing everything off C2 software, check out my lidt of goodies so far, haven't put in orders on anything yet, and I'm open to suggestion, ty.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4009864


----------

